
Business.com Sells for $350 Million - farmer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/26/businesscom-sells-for-350-million/
======
ordersup
As much as I enjoy collecting generic, one-word domains... this is just crazy.
You're buying the right to use the name and not the name itself; a virtual
promise if you will. It's like buying an ad space on the side of a building in
downtown SF only to be covered in a couple years by bigger, nicer looking
buildings and ads.

I guess it's not so bad seeing that it was a mostly stock-trade deal, but the
idea of spending that much money on a domain that isn't all that grand is
absurd. Does anyone want to buy OrdersUp.com for $200 million? Heck, i'll make
you an even better deal... $150 million with full rights to our software...
;-)

